# sex my terror??



## montellp (Jun 9, 2012)




----------



## king773 (Sep 29, 2012)

From the looks so far I want to say female cause it doesnt really have any signs of a bump on the head, then again it looks very young so its hard to tell. Maybe someone else can tell but I truly cant, sorry.


----------



## montellp (Jun 9, 2012)

i dont think they get the humps on there head and thanks


----------



## agriffin3 (Jul 23, 2012)

I assume it's a Red, but the title makes me believe its the obvious GT that we all know and love. Either way, tough to sex with these photos, and age of fish.

Art


----------



## montellp (Jun 9, 2012)

yeah i know its a red terror i have a GT to


----------



## mrmann (Sep 30, 2006)

Looks male to me. And no, festae do not get nuchal humps.


----------



## toni-a (Jul 10, 2012)

that's a red terror Cichlasoma festae and not green terror 
Looks like a female for me 
hope this link helps

http://bigguapote2.tripod.com/articlefestaesex.html


----------



## Pagancpr (Dec 14, 2012)

Yep not a terror,but very beatiful fish!


----------



## Fish on Fire (Dec 13, 2012)

mrmann said:


> Looks male to me. And no, festae do not get nuchal humps.


Yes they do if you manage to keep them healthy and long enough. What do you call the lump on this guy's head?










Also, the easiest way to sex them is to wait until they are about 4-5" and see if they have any black in their dorsal fin. If there is black on the front half of the dorsal fin then there is a 90% chance that the fish is a female. If the body coloration turns green and the fins take on a more pinkish hue with lots of spangling, it's a male. Your fish looks like it's still around the 3" range. Give it some time and just enjoy it for now.


----------



## january613 (Dec 17, 2012)

These fish are very interesting, but also very strange.


----------

